
Banging Your Head Against an AngularJS Issue? Try This - zenlikethat
http://nathanleclaire.com/blog/2014/01/31/banging-your-head-against-an-angularjs-issue-try-this/
======
inglor
So this guy discovered $scope.$apply 3 days ago? It's very old news.

